# My trip to London, part 3



## Christos7 (Nov 20, 2003)

wow.... stunning photos...great job, great London!


----------



## JacobRit (Sep 11, 2002)

the first one is Minster Court, not sure about the second


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice to see!

I will go there on Tuesday and I will take many more photos since I will be there for a week!


----------



## movilla (Sep 23, 2004)

*2 photos*

Phobos,

The 2nd photo is on Bishopsgate just along from Liverpool Street Station. Look at: 
http://linux.fjfi.cvut.cz/~pinus/bristol/london0301/city/page_01.htm

and especially
http://linux.fjfi.cvut.cz/~pinus/bristol/london0301/city/photos/P1090599.JPG


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

edit


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of London


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

I love London, the city is flush with parks, gardens and open spaces.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll move this to the Urban Showcase for original photography


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Brilliant. But where´s the first part? I can only find parts 2 and 3.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

bloody brilliant


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice pictures


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Hallo Atlan, fantastic thread.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This thread is also great; thanks again kay:


----------



## D34511 (Apr 14, 2009)

Regent's Park is wonderful and those Greek-style buildings around it are equally wonderful. Nice presentation.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

London simply has it all IMO. One of the greatest cities in the world without doubt. Awesome city to live in, work and have lots of fun!


----------

